# Inner Peace



## Michael in FtW (Jul 14, 2005)

I am passing this on to you because it definitely worked for me and we all could use a little more calmness in our lives. By following the simple advice I heard on the Dr. Phil show, I have finally found inner peace. Dr. Phil proclaimed, "the way to achieve inner peace is to finish all the things you've started and never finished."

So, I looked around my house to see all the things I started and hadn't finished, and before leaving the house this morning, I finished off a bottle of Merlot, a bottle of White Zinfandel, a bottle of Bailey's Irish Cream, a bottle of Kahlua, a package of Oreos, the remainder of my old Prozac prescription, the rest of the cheesecake, half a dozen donuts, and a box of chocolates. You have no idea how really good I feel right now!

Please pass this on to those you feel might be in need of inner peace.


----------



## middie (Jul 14, 2005)

ummm michael... can i come over for a visit ???  lol


----------



## wasabi (Jul 14, 2005)

If that is the case, I am the most peaceful person on earth.


----------



## crewsk (Jul 14, 2005)

I need to start looking around my house!!


----------



## lindatooo (Jul 14, 2005)

Laughter is the most healing thing in the world....boy am I healthy right now!


Thank you so much!  I'm sending this to lots of folks!


----------

